# Daughter's Faceboojk Brag Costs Her Dad 80 Grand



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

*from shine.yahoo.com:*










Call it the biggest Facebook mistake ever. A daughter's snarky status update has cost her father the $80,000 settlement he won in an age-discrimination lawsuit.

According to the Miami Herald, Patrick Snay, 69, was the headmaster at Gulliver Preparatory School in Miami for several years, but in 2010, the school didn't renew his contract. Snay sued his former employer for age discrimination and won a settlement of $80,000 in November 2011. The agreement contained a standard confidentiality clause, prohibiting Snay or the school from talking about the case.

However, Snay's daughter, Dana, now at Boston College and a part-time Starbucks barista, couldn't resist bragging about the case on Facebook. "Mama and Papa Snay won the case against Gulliver," she wrote. "Gulliver is now officially paying for my vacation to Europe this summer. SUCK IT."

Dana has 1,200 Facebook friends, many of whom are current and former Gulliver students, and news of the post made its way back to the school's lawyers, who appealed the verdict. The Third District Court of Appeal tossed out the $80,000 settlement earlier this week. "Snay violated the agreement by doing exactly what he had promised not to do," Judge Linda Ann Wells wrote. "His daughter then did precisely what the confidentiality agreement was designed to prevent."

According to depositions obtained by the Miami Herald, Snay argued that he needed to share the news with his daughter because she suffered "psychological scars" from her time at the school and besides, she knew her parents were in mediation. "We knew what the restrictions were, yet we needed to tell her something," he said. Snay is now headmaster at Riviera Preparatory Academy in Coral Gables. He is allowed to file a motion for rehearing and also appeal to the Florida Supreme Court.

However, the odds of Snay's winning his money back are slim, according to attorney Bradley Shear. "It depends on the terms of the confidentiality contract; each one is different, but the damage is likely done," Shear tells Yahoo Shine. "Some confidentiality agreements stipulate that the client cannot tell people who are not involved in the case: others prohibit anyone from knowing. Facebook is a public forum, even if her profile is set to private, and that's where the mistake was made."

Had Snay's daughter been discreet, the court would not have discovered the family had violated Snay's contract. "The bottom line is, when involved in legal proceedings, don't disclose anything on social media," says Shear. "It's not worth it."

Oh, and that European vacation? Probably not happening now.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

She looks like she didn't deserve a paid vacation anyways. May have to pay her own tuition now too. Gotta love it when people are too stupid to know when NOT to post everything on FB.


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

Let's not be too mean here - after all she did suffer some of those dreaded " psychological scars ". :lol:


By the way - for someone like me that's not on Facebook please explain how a nothing happening goof like this has 1,200 followers ????


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

It's the same reason why Paris Hilton is a pseudo-celebrity whose famous for being famous (other than her ah-hum "cough" "cough" videos). Being famous or having lots of FB followers is rarely based on merit. It's often just based on notoriety or doing stupid things that get them attention, then they love the attention, and keep doing stupider and stupider things.


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

suing for age discrimination is a joke anyways, its just the balance of nature balancing out
good


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Ahhh kids and social media.... Lol. I believe this is called a "FAIL" by said kids.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

A lot of people do not understand the consequence of posting something on facebook, they think just because it is private it is fine. Employees were fired many times for posting something on facebook. Even if you take down such material after a short time it can still be used against you. People really need to be more careful.


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

Lol. Like the case of this woman in the Philippines who took money from the gov't (senator's PDAF aka pork barrel). her daughter flaunted her lifestyle in the US on FB showing her hundreds of designer shoes and bags, a number of expensive cars, etc. it turned into a full blown PDAF scandal in the country and she's now in jail with 3 senators having cases of plunder, malversation of funds, etc. 

some people couldn't just contain it when money comes pouring in. really.... I don't know why.


----------



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

No comment


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

Turns out that this goof actually cost her Dad $ 150,000.

*from nydailynews.com:*

Snay sued the school after it declined to renew his contract and won a settlement that included $10,000 in back pay, another $60,000 to his attorney and $80,000 for him to keep.

But his daughter, Dana, nuked the deal when she posted a bratty message about the settlement on Facebook, the Miami Herald reported.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

The only problem with this thread is that every time I click on it to check the newest comments, I have to see that dumb picture at the top. Enough to curdle my milk. So that means I have to scroll very fast through the first post. Her dad must be soooooo proud.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Haha yeah Anthony, everything we DON'T want our kids to end up as. So sad. Tapatalk of course prominently displays that pic so I get to see it everytime I open up bca. Sigh. 

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> The only problem with this thread is that every time I click on it to check the newest comments, I have to see that dumb picture at the top. Enough to curdle my milk. So that means I have to scroll very fast through the first post. Her dad must be soooooo proud.


I always click "go to last post" to avoid all the extra scrolling.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

TigerOscar said:


> I always click "go to last post" to avoid all the extra scrolling.


Yes...thanks to all we have more than 1 page now so we can skip to the last page and avoid the facebook mug. Just wondering if dad would be out of pocket of the legal fees? He did initially did win, paid legal fees of $60K - and no fault of the lawyer that dear daughter took steps towards Darwinism. I don't see why the lawyer would have the return his legal fees.


----------



## hlee72ca (Jun 29, 2010)

BostonBob said:


> *from shine.yahoo.com:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always wondered what would happen if you crossed a chameleon with a human.  Only thing is that I think a chameleon is smarter, it knows when to shut its mouth.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Well it's the social media generation what else should we expect? But one question why do they call it social media when it encourages kids to be antisocial ?


----------

